# 4000 times irene.acler!



## Necsus

Non so se il thread doppio per i 3000 valeva per i 4000, ma intanto ti dico...​
 *CONGRATSIRENE !!!!*​


----------



## Cecilio

Una vez más

*¡¡ENHORABUENA, IRENE !!!!

¡¡VAYA FORERA!!

*​


----------



## krolaina

¿Soy la tercera? 

Ancora una volta...  

CONGRATULAZIONI IRENE!

Non ti preocupare...¡voy a escribir en español! 
(A prima vista il mio italiano va molto bene!, vero?).

Gracias por esa simpatía que derrochas y por todas las ganas que le echas, es un placer poder leerte.   OLÉ!!

Un regalino per te.

And "cañas" all around!

Carol.

​


----------



## Siberia

Congrats Irene!!!!!!!


----------



## irene.acler

Grazie ragazzi!!!

Necsus - Ormai siamo di casa, eh?! 
Cecilio - Gracias, siempre muy amable!
Krolaina - Tu italiano me parece muy bueno, eh! Gracias por el regalito!
Siberia - Thank you!!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

E brava Irene la trentina!
Complimenti per la assidua presenza, i miglioramenti e tutto il resto..


----------



## Lello4ever

Complimenti e millemila di questi post!!!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Questa volta ti faccio i complimenti nel momento giusto, vero? (Non come in quell'altra occasione! )

Grazie, Irene, per essere sempre al di là del mio computer. È sempre un piacere leggere i tuoi comenti e le tue domande.

Un bacione e ti ricordo che dobbiamo pranzare oppure fare una cenetta insieme quando sarai a Barcellona! 

Muchos besos / Molts petons / Tanti baci!

MONTSE


----------



## Cristina.

Complimenti!
Ogni giorno sei in prima fila, a volte non capisco come non ti stanchi del Forum e di me (nel buon senso eh!). Hai la pazienza di Giobbe 
Tu sei la ragione per cui sono qui, perciò coloro che non mi vogliono bene devono ringraziarti. (ovviamente scherzo)
Ti rifaccio gli auguri a luglio, hehehe.


----------



## irene.acler

Grazie di nuovo!

Paul - Grazie, e viva il Trentino
Lello - Grazie mille
Montse - No te preocupes, cuando vaya a España, seguro que te llamaré!
Cristina - Dices que tengo más paciencia que el Santo Job?? Ajajaj!


----------



## saia

Complimenti anche da parte mia!!!!


----------



## tie-break

Anche se un po' in ritardo mi aggiungo anch'io alla lista.
Complimenti


----------



## betulina

Muchísimas gracias, Irene, por toda tu ayuda, que siempre es excepcional. Creo que sabes más castellano que yo!! 

*¡¡Muchas gracias y adelante!!*


----------



## irene.acler

Sigo con mis agradecimientos!

Saia - Grazie mille anche per il tuo aiuto!
Tie-break - Meglio tardi che mai eh...!  Scherzo ovviamente! Grazie anche a te.
Betulina - Bueno, no exageres con los piropos, que me pongo como un tomate ..Que estoy de broma eh!!

Muchísimas gracias a todos!


----------



## itka

Ciao Irene ! 
Non avevo visto che hai compiuti i 4000 e dunque sono in ritardo... Ormai sono già 81 di più e devo sbrigarmi se voglio dirti prima dei 5000, quanto apprezzo le tue risposte sempre utilissime e simpatiche !
Ci vediamo fra poco per il tuo prossimo postiversario ! (se questa parola strana si puo' dire in italiano )


----------



## irene.acler

Grazie itka! Sei molto gentile!
Sì, diciamo che "postiversario" si può dire..

Grazie ancora!


----------

